# Which dry dog food?



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

We are going to put Oscar onto dry dog food as he's gone off wet doggy food  

We are stuck as to which brand to use tho

We have narrowed it down to Eukanuba, Iams and Royal Canine...

Are these brands any good or can you recommend another for me please?? 

He will be on senior food btw as he's nearly 12


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i would go with arden grange or james well beloved or royal canine
i am not a fan of eukanuba or iams ( believe they are the same people) and have read some terrible things about them


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

arden grange or burns i would say.


id avoid eukanuba and iams. overpriced rubbish.


----------



## Rainmaker (Nov 15, 2009)

Royal Canin isn't much better though, and for the price of JWB (now owned by Pedigree, with new recipes which have caused some dogs to scour) you could buy Orijen. I highly recommend the latter, it's a good dry food.


----------



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

This is one of the most controversial subjects on the net! You'll find a lot of people saying bad things about Iams. Personally I think it is a great food and recommend it all the time. I wrote an article about what caused the controversy over Iams food.

Eukanuba is a more nutrient dense version of IAMS...most dogs don't need it.

And Royal Canin is an excellent food too!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Look at the reviews here:

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

Orijen is wasy ahead of other "premium" brands. As previously mentioned, given the small difference in price you are really wasting your money on Royal Canin etc when you can get Orijen for a few pounds more.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry, don't want to hyjack this thread, but Maggie has a food allergy and you may have seen on one of my other posts that the vets put her on hills prescription z/d ultra low allergen stuff and when i looked into it, it seems it is terrible food, terrible ingredients, her behaviour has changed since being on it and their own nutrition line even said they did not recommend it as she was too young...now I have read up a lot about allergies and it seems if i do put her on something else it should be a single source of protein/meat - 1. because we dont know what she is allergic to yet, so need to be able to monitor it and 2. because they can develop further allergies later in life, so best to keep to one source so i can easily change to something else she hasnt had yet...
*
So I wanted to use Orijen as had heard such great stuff about it, but they seem to use a mixture of proteins?? Has anyone tried it that had food allergies - she doesnt just have an intolerance with gut upset, but proper allergy with itchy skin and a rash on her stomach? Failing this what would be best - I was thinking about Burns + NatureDiet?*


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

I think you'll find that the reason most of us are against Iams and Eukanuba is because of the animal testing that goes on in it's parent company ( proctor and gamble ), have a look at this site IamsCruelty.com, personally I try never to buy anything from them.
I'm another fan of Orijen, it's a brilliant food. I did convince one woman to put her daughters gsd on it as the wee soul had bad eyes, they were red and the fur was coming away, the vet had no idea what was wrong, I asked what the dog was being fed,and was told Bakers, since changing to Orijen the dogs eyes have been fine.

Terri


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Katie - if you like the idea of Orijen but want to stay with a single protein source, you could think about trying the Orijen 6-Fish. As the name suggests, this contains 6 different types of fish but no other protein source. A bit more expensive that the regular Adult, but according to the reports I've read, dogs do really well on it.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

henry said:


> Hi Katie - if you like the idea of Orijen but want to stay with a single protein source, you could think about trying the Orijen 6-Fish. As the name suggests, this contains 6 different types of fish but no other protein source. A bit more expensive that the regular Adult, but according to the reports I've read, dogs do really well on it.


Thanks Henry, I might give it a go - problem is her previous food was a salmon & potato kibble, so it could be fish she is allergic too!! I might get a trial pack and just give it a go with a small amount to test and see if she reacts to it.

Thanks!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

No no no to Eubanka and Iams!

Tried my girls on both, it's crap and they test on animals.

I've settled on Arden Grange and they love it


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

sequeena said:


> No no no to Eubanka and Iams!
> 
> Tried my girls on both, it's crap and they test on animals.
> 
> I've settled on Arden Grange and they love it


Agree with this post 100% and the testing done is appauling

Ella has terrible allergies and has been wonderful since being on Arden Grange and nature diet but Only the lamb wet nature diet for her but any flavour of dry Arden grange


----------



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

Just a question for you guys who don't like Iams. How do you know that the stuff published on that website is true? I personally don't believe Iams is harming animals.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

How about applaws dry food?

Thats 75% meat 

Is wainrights any good too?


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Dr.Marie said:


> Just a question for you guys who don't like Iams. How do you know that the stuff published on that website is true? I personally don't believe Iams is harming animals.


With all the things that have been said about P&G on the internet and in the press do you really think the company would take it lying down if it was untrue, if it was lies they would be on to their lawyers to do something about it.
Read IAMS and animal testing as well. I would feel terrible if I was feeding a food to my dogs knowing that the company that made it did terrible experiments on other animals.

Terri


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Dr.Marie said:


> Just a question for you guys who don't like Iams. How do you know that the stuff published on that website is true? I personally don't believe Iams is harming animals.


Proctor and Gamble has long been well known as one of the main perpetrators of vivisection in the world!

If you don't believe me, ask PETA...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/1187615-post6.html



> *Brands to Boycott*
> 
> As mentioned above, the main culprits for cruel and unethical animal testing are the major international 'pet' food businesses.
> 
> ...


If it bothers you to think that your money goes to a company that still insists on cruelly and needlessly harming animals then you may wish to choose foods from one of these much nicer companies, all of whom have a strong anti-vivisection stance and are in PETA's "premier league" list



> *
> 'Premier league' pet foods *
> COMPANY TELEPHONE EMAIL
> Arden Grange 01273 833390 [email protected]
> ...


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Animal testing guide: How to spot an animal testing company


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Snoringbear said:


> Look at the reviews here:
> 
> Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble
> 
> Orijen is wasy ahead of other "premium" brands. As previously mentioned, given the small difference in price you are really wasting your money on Royal Canin etc when you can get Orijen for a few pounds more.


Completely agree - if after delivery your paying anywhere near 40 pounds for dog food then go with Orijen its a premium kibble. Costing 46 pounds delivered, your dogs will thrive, there have been a few reports that its too rich but you will be very hard pressed to find a better kibble for the price. No maize, wheat, rice or corn in it at all and all meats are sources from human grade animals.
One food that you have to feed less of which is why it lasts just as long as cheaper products that you feed more of.
Its a kibble second only to a raw diet really


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> How about applaws dry food?
> 
> Thats 75% meat
> 
> Is wainrights any good too?


Applaws is a little overpriced, it seems very good with special offer prices but you want a kibble that will last more than a couple of months. Orijen is 46 pounds delivered and you wont find better - it is a 75% meat 25% veg kibble .

Edit: Eukanuba is very hard to wean off by all counts


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Just a quick input for Katie my rough was put on the Hills Z/D for a while for his colitis which the vet said was because he was developing allergies to some foods. But he seemed very listless and out of sorts on this food so I slowly changed him onto Burns Duck/ brown rice results he is now back to his old self good coat and energy. This has only one source of protein I would ring their help line and ask them fro advice. Plus he has been on this food for over 6 months and so far no return of the colitis.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Gald you took him off it Hills did the same with mine. Lethargy, dried his coat comletely, greyed his eyes and did nothing to help recovery from illness. Its got little nutrition in it and dogs are better without it - I cannot understand why vets even stock it nevermind recommend it.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> How about applaws dry food?
> 
> Thats 75% meat
> 
> Is wainrights any good too?


I tried chester on wainwrights before I could get him some barking heads , he got on OK with it. But he does prefer the Barking Heads food he is on now


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I eventually got a free smale of Barking Heads as it was one kibble I thought looked good value for money, but again for the extra 6 pounds im not going to save anything by taking him off orijen. You still have regular feeding amounts with it so will only last as long anyway.
Do you find its got a bit of a hum? My samples really stunk tbh lol ?


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

The one I give chester has its main ingredient as salmon so at first it does smell a bit fishy when I am putting it in the dog food bin , but to be honest its not in his bowl long enough. Plus the amount chester has (150 grams a day) theres not a lot in the bowl for t to create much of a stink around the house :thumbup1:


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> Just a quick input for Katie my rough was put on the Hills Z/D for a while for his colitis which the vet said was because he was developing allergies to some foods. But he seemed very listless and out of sorts on this food so I slowly changed him onto Burns Duck/ brown rice results he is now back to his old self good coat and energy. This has only one source of protein I would ring their help line and ask them fro advice. Plus he has been on this food for over 6 months and so far no return of the colitis.


Thanks very much for the info Bobby - we went to the vets today and I told her I didnt like the way Maggie was on this food and didn't want to continue - it served its purpose, we know it was a food allergy, as it has at least stopped the itching skin! So I showed the vets the ones I wanted to choose between (Arden Grange, Burns and Orijen) with all the nutritional values etc and she has recommended the same as you said - Burns Duck & Brown Rice or Burns Venison & Brown Rice. So we are going to give that a go and see what happens! Fingers crossed it will be good for her...


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Good luck I hope u get her sorted out ( food wise) very soon


----------



## Shezellie (Nov 23, 2009)

May I but in here please as thinking of changing my Cavalier King Charles dried food. She likes the small kibbles. She's on Royal Canin breed at the mo. Oriijen sounds good but would the kibbles be the right size?


----------



## Rainmaker (Nov 15, 2009)

Shezellie said:


> May I but in here please as thinking of changing my Cavalier King Charles dried food. She likes the small kibbles. She's on Royal Canin breed at the mo. Oriijen sounds good but would the kibbles be the right size?


My little terriers enjoy Orijen as a 'supplement' to their raw diet, and they have no problem with the kibble size. Even the Orijen Adult is small enough for my terrier pup, it's not a large kibble at all.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

the kibble size is pretty small, slim and well formed ... probably similar to a 5p piece maybe a little less looking at one . You have to be cautious of the amount you give if you do change over, for eg: my dog gets 200g of Orijen but with James Wellbeloved (ex kibble) he is supposed to get 300g. Its where the gains are made


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

My shelties also have no problem eating Orijen, even my 10 year old who has a few teeth missing.

Terri


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I find with my lot if I give them small kibble (skinners pup was about the same size as Orijien kibble) they literally gulp their food down. AG kibble is bigger and encourages them to chew


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i actually like wagg, they have a nice % of meat and my dog has now decided to turn her nose up at anything else which is strange as it`s really cheap


----------



## rsturdy (Sep 2, 2009)

I was just wondering what people think of James Welbeloved dry food? We're trying to find a good value/good quality dry food for Maisy, this seems to have a good composition of protein/moisture/carbs etc
There just seems so many options its all very confusing!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rsturdy said:


> I was just wondering what people think of James Welbeloved dry food? We're trying to find a good value/good quality dry food for Maisy, this seems to have a good composition of protein/moisture/carbs etc
> There just seems so many options its all very confusing!!


I believe JWB was taken over by Mars and it's not as great as it used to be.


----------



## rsturdy (Sep 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I believe JWB was taken over by Mars and it's not as great as it used to be.


What do you feed yours on?? Thanks?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rsturdy said:


> What do you feed yours on?? Thanks?


Mine are on Arden Grange. It's a really good quality food and my lot love it x
Natural Premium Dog Food & Cat Food From Arden Grange

It may seem expensive at first (15kg bag retails at around £35) but you have to think you'll be feeding much less of it. When my shepherd was eating wainrights the recommended about was around 600-700 grams a day. AG's recommended amount is just under 400 grams!


----------



## rsturdy (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks!! Ill see how she does with that


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rsturdy said:


> Thanks!! Ill see how she does with that


Don't switch over straight away or you'll be dealing with lots of runny poo  add it in slowly x


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

burns...............


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

burns alert for my 9 year old boy is all good - and cheaper too


----------



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

You guys have motivated me to start a new website!

I started doing research about why everyone believes that Iams tortures animals and learned some interesting things! Click here to read my article called Was Iams Charged with Cruelty to Animals?

Dr. Marie.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Dr.Marie said:


> You guys have motivated me to start a new website!
> 
> I started doing research about why everyone believes that Iams tortures animals and learned some interesting things! Click here to read my article called Was Iams Charged with Cruelty to Animals?
> 
> Dr. Marie.


I haven't clicked your link yet, I will in a minute-
But look a little deeper. Even if Iams is a lovely fluffy company with a strong ethical stance - it's owned by Proctor and Gamble!
So to say that they don't harm animals may or may not be true but the company which profits from it's sale certainly does!
As an example of what I'm trying to say, Kelloggs (as in cornflakes) and Gilead (as in Tamiflu) are not necessarily warmongering companies and certainly didn't bomb Iraq - but they're both owned by members of the Bush administration...


----------



## rsturdy (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread but I was just wondering if any one knows of where to get samples of dry food. I don't want to buy a huge bag if Maisy isn't going to get on well with it! I want to try Arden Grange and Burns see which works best for her?!


----------



## dazb75 (Oct 24, 2009)

rsturdy said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but I was just wondering if any one knows of where to get samples of dry food. I don't want to buy a huge bag if Maisy isn't going to get on well with it! I want to try Arden Grange and Burns see which works best for her?!


Easy, email Burns and Arden Grange. Tell them you want to try their food and they'll be happy to send you samples to help get Maisy 'hooked' on it.

You'll find the email address for each somewhere on these websites:

Burns Pet Nutrition - Real Food For Pets
Natural Premium Dog Food & Cat Food From Arden Grange

I got samples from both of them. I think Arden Grange were the more generous with their samples.

Good luck.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi if you call them they usually send out samples for you


----------



## rsturdy (Sep 2, 2009)

chestersmum said:


> Hi if you call them they usually send out samples for you





dazb75 said:


> Easy, email Burns and Arden Grange. Tell them you want to try their food and they'll be happy to send you samples to help get Maisy 'hooked' on it.
> 
> You'll find the email address for each somewhere on these websites:
> 
> ...


Thanks have emailed both and both quickly responded and samples are in the post


----------



## luis47 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi

Orijen is another grain-free dog food that draws kudos from top reviewers. As noted by DogFoodAnalysis.com, the food contains tons of meat products, and chicken meal and turkey meal are among the top three ingredients (the third is deboned chicken). "This is a far more natural food concept and combined with a complete lack of any low quality or controversial ingredients is the reason this food is placed in a class above the more conventional form dry dog foods," the editors say. Christopher Eng at PetFoodRatings.com agrees, and also compliments the food for the high quality of its non-meat ingredients. "There is absolutely nothing you can fault this food for," Eng concludes. Orijen is also does exceptionally well among users weighing in at RateItAll.com. On the downside, the food is expensive and a bit hard to find.

Thanks
Have a nie time ahead.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

My dogs both like Wafcol. They like the Ocean fish and corn variety but the Salmon and Potato one is very good too as it's good for itchy skin.
It's available from Pets at Home or online.


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

luis47 said:


> Hi
> 
> Orijen is another grain-free dog food that draws kudos from top reviewers. As noted by DogFoodAnalysis.com, the food contains tons of meat products, and chicken meal and turkey meal are among the top three ingredients (the third is deboned chicken). "This is a far more natural food concept and combined with a complete lack of any low quality or controversial ingredients is the reason this food is placed in a class above the more conventional form dry dog foods," the editors say. Christopher Eng at PetFoodRatings.com agrees, and also compliments the food for the high quality of its non-meat ingredients. "There is absolutely nothing you can fault this food for," Eng concludes. Orijen is also does exceptionally well among users weighing in at RateItAll.com. On the downside, the food is expensive and a bit hard to find.
> 
> ...


You will actually find that Orijen isnt that hard to find - you can order from various internet sites, zooplus etc and there are even people selling on ebay now for reasonable prices.

I feed a combination of Orijen and raw and the dogs are looking fantastic on it.


----------



## nellie_dean (Apr 13, 2008)

The original question was about feeding an older dog, and there are plenty of light natural diets for older dogs which would suit. The Pets at Home website is very good for comparing different senior foods without having to chase around the internet!


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Oops sorry, well spotted we did veer off topic a little  yep I definitely rate Burns Alert for older dogs, unlike many "working dog" foods it's low in fat and hypoallergenic and my 9 year old is looking great on it and has lost the weight he needed to - he is an active dog and he's looking in top shape, definitely "alert" - he also gets meaty bones twice a week and a tin of butchers every now and then but it's a great staple, and he loves it 



> Burns ALERT Chicken & Brown Rice
> 
> Product Details
> 
> ...


----------



## nellie_dean (Apr 13, 2008)

But £38 for a VAT free working dog food is way too highly priced.
There are lots of good quality working dog foods out there.
Autarky is a cracking working dog food, natural ingredients and I know that Titmuss sell it at under £18 for a 15kg bag (less than half the price of Burns)
There are others - Whites Premium Active is under £24/15kg
(contains: Chicken, White rice, Maize, Beet pulp, Chicken oil, Oats, Brewers yeast, Fish meal, Dried egg , Linseeds , Fish oil Minerals and Vitamins, Glucosamine, chondroitin & MSM  to help promote healthy joints.)
I don't see the need to pay such a high price for a food (good though it is) when there are perfectly acceptable alternatives for up to 50% less money!


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

To be fair Whites does look like a good food, the senior version does fit my criteria for a decent dried dog food (though I'd prefer exclusively brown rice to a mix of brown, white and barley). But it isn't as cheap as you say - when I go to order it it's £34.98 for a 15kg, and that's with a £4 saving which is a temporary offer... so looks like it's usually about the same price as what I'm buying anyway!


----------



## DelboyTrotter (Nov 14, 2009)

The only one I would half consider from the list you supply would be the RC, then would have to have my arm twisted up my back to do that.

If you are going with a dry diet, look at some of the smaller companies who have ethics and use good quality natural ingredients and human grade meat.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

DelboyTrotter said:


> The only one I would half consider from the list you supply would be the RC, then would have to have my arm twisted up my back to do that.
> 
> If you are going with a dry diet, look at some of the smaller companies who have ethics and use good quality natural ingredients and human grade meat.


i agree - and the RC is owned by pedigree (mars) - it's all a bit of an old boy network these days!


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

lady_r0gue said:


> To be fair Whites does look like a good food, the senior version does fit my criteria for a decent dried dog food (though I'd prefer exclusively brown rice to a mix of brown, white and barley). But it isn't as cheap as you say - when I go to order it it's £34.98 for a 15kg, and that's with a £4 saving which is a temporary offer... so looks like it's usually about the same price as what I'm buying anyway!


Go to Holmfirth Bailey / Homepage for a better price on Whites Senior/Light......they offer FREE delivery too


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

15kg £ 33.50
still not £24...
don't mean to be nitpick :aureola:


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

lady_r0gue said:


> 15kg £ 33.50
> still not £24...
> don't mean to be nitpick :aureola:


2 x 15kg £60.................thought you said you were paying £38 for 15kg:confused5:


----------



## sassie (Nov 28, 2009)

I have used applaws dry dog food for more than six months for my two dachshunds.
No problems,and they love it.
Stools are firm,and so easy to clean up from garden.
I had previously fed Orijen which again is an excellent food.
Both of these foods have high protein /meat content, the only reason I feed Applaws at present is that there are some good deals around, but Orijen is never discounted. Both are comparable.
In my opinion the choice of dog food is an individual owners choice, and is chosen not only on quality, but cost and convenience.Most owners choose the best food that they can afford.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> We are going to put Oscar onto dry dog food as he's gone off wet doggy food
> 
> We are stuck as to which brand to use tho
> 
> ...


You could give Wainwrights a go?


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Kinski said:


> I think you'll find that the reason most of us are against Iams and Eukanuba is because of the animal testing that goes on in it's parent company ( proctor and gamble ), have a look at this site IamsCruelty.com, personally I try never to buy anything from them.


Well said Terri! I have just read the ingredients and looked at the review centre, and it looks awful stuff. I wouldn't touch IAMs with a barge pole, but hey - that's just my opinion - which we're all entitled to, remember.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

SlingDash said:


> Well said Terri! I have just read the ingredients and looked at the review centre, and it looks awful stuff. I wouldn't touch IAMs with a barge pole, but hey - that's just my opinion - which we're all entitled to, remember.


I hope none of you buy Nestle items then, after their appauling treatment of people.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> I hope none of you buy Nestle items then, after their appauling treatment of people.


I'd rather go cold turkey than eat a kitkat!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

TedEBear said:


> I'd rather go cold turkey than eat a kitkat!


In my opinion you are a Good man! :thumbup:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> In my opinion you are a Good man! :thumbup:


A good WOman :thumbup: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

TedEBear said:


> A good WOman :thumbup: :lol::lol::lol:


I stand corrected, I took it as your name was Ted!


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

:lol: That's my lovely pup! I'm Amy


----------



## sheryl loves her dog (May 4, 2014)

Europa dog food AVOID at all costs

They were running a free sample give a way me and a few friends ordered the free samples, a few weeks later still not arrived, called europa and a not so friendly manager said i had to pay for the free sample!!!!

One pet shop in Birmingham stocks this food and they were happy to post me a sample and offered me a discount on any bags i order as he wants to get rid of the food and stock something else.

So the sample arrived i tried it on my dog, she turned her nose up at it can think of much better foods to spend £43 on

All about dog food gives this a 2.8 expert review if this food was £15-£20 a bag cheaper it might be worth buying, why do these pet food companies think they can rip us pet owners off with high prices for value foods?


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

This thread is 3 and a half years old, where do people find these old topics?


----------

